
Scuttlebutt – an off-grid social network - pax
https://www.scuttlebutt.nz
======
pax
Nevermind:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14050049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14050049)

Found here: [https://staltz.com/an-off-grid-social-
network.html](https://staltz.com/an-off-grid-social-network.html) /via
[https://redd.it/63swj3](https://redd.it/63swj3)

